# A kick up the arse



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Sort of gone off the boil a wee bit - reasons unknown. Perhaps down to having to put up with s**t gyms, on different rigs offshore, or just life's issues in general. I've just been ticking over in the gym for a while. A bit about me, 30 yrs old, 5.10" 11st 11lbs. I had a second cycle of t-bullets and they seem to work well for me. Since my T-bullet experience post in sept I have done an oral cycle of d-bol @ 50mg per day. As with the bullets I had some real good gains and perhaps drop around 20/30% during PCT. My PCT has only ever been reload, for 2 weeks longer than my cycle. Any issues with this/advice? During the d-bol cycle I took aromasin every 2nd day to combat gyno as it is common in my family and it worked for me. At present my bw is 74.9kg - 11st.11 it has dropped a bit, I seem to drop if I take a week or two out from training. This week I am back training hard with some new routines, please feel free to give me advice and post a comment where I am going wrong.


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Monday was back and couple for tries to finish

Still offshore so limited with equipment and weights

Deadlifts

40 x 10 2 warm up sets

80 x 10

100 x 10

100 x 10

80 x 10

60 x 10

B/bell rows

50 x 10

60 x 10

60 x 10

Lat pull down - behind head

Level 12 x 10

Level 10 x 10

Level 10 x 10

Lat pull down to front

Level 14 x 10

Level 10 x 10

Level 10 x 10

D/bell rows

25 x 10

25 x 10

25 x 10

Tries

Rope pull down

45 x 10

45 x 10

45 x 10

Dips (using a bench)

15

12

10


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Today was chest and biceps

Incline d/bell press

17.5 x 10 2 warm up sets

20 x 10

22.5 x 10

25 x 10

25 x 10

Flat d/bell press

25 x 10

20 x 10 ( someone was using 22.5 )

22.5 x 10

22.5 x 10

Machine chest press

52 x 12

59 x 10

66 x 10

Biceps

Straight bar cable curls

27 x 12

32 x 12

36 x 12

41 x 12 ( losing form slightly )

Meals today

Porridge, 2 boiled eggs (take cod liver oil tab with breakfast)

After gym Boditronics Recover ex

150g sweet potato 200g steak

Couple packs of bacon frazzles

Reflex miscellar casein

200g salmon

200g sweet potato

broccoli, 3 tbls hollandaise sauce

Reflex miscellar casein as I type (before bed)

During the day take in between 3 & 4 litres water.


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Why did you do dips and triceps with back, especially the day before chest.

Also, why do pulldowns behind the neck and to the front? Behind neck ones are a waste of time in my opinion, you can use more weight under greater control and in a natural plane of motion if you do them to the front.

I could never write my workouts down like that, I don't have set weights and reps and alter things subject to the way I feel. If I feel strong and am in the right frame of mind I will manage more than if I've had a tough day or are really sore from training the day or 2 before.

Do you have a training partner Munro?


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Recently I've read a lot of mags that seem to be doing back & tri's, chest & bi's. This was my first time doing this. It's not consecutive days, I trained Monday, & today. I did the pull downs behind the neck to remove my chest as its slightly involved in the wide grip to the front, whilst dying this movement I faced away from the machine. My front lat pull down was close grip not wide, so perhaps slightly different to what it came across as.

No I don't have a training partner, if I did I know I would go heavier on certain things like db presses, dead lifts etc. Everyday is a school day and I've put this up here for comments and advice. Cheers


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

If you still have more in the tank when you get to the end of the set, do some more, muscles don't know numbers so stop when they tell you to stop not the numbers on your sheet.

A training partner would help you a lot.


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

My mates are all footballers, I got into this on my own. I used to play football but too many cruciate ligament injuries.

When you say at the end of a set do more if there's more in the tank, I do but just happens on these two occasions I haven't. I don't go to failure all the time tho. I'd love a partner but its like most things, guys stick to themselves or they have there little groups already.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Why not just ask someone if you can work in with them? Or even just ask someone if they'll spot you on your heavy/failure sets, you'll find you can reach a degree of intensity you cannot reach alone.


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Today was rest day as this weeks training is Monday, Wednesday & Friday.

My meals today went a little like this.

1) 200g steak 2 x fired eggs (all cooked in extra virgin oil)

2) micellar casein shake, 2 slices of brown toast

3) large baked tattie, tin tuna, 2 x boiled eggs, approx 50g of cheese

3) 2 x rice cakes and soft cheese

4) 200g chicken breast 200g rice, cup of mushrooms

5) micellar casein shake - will be taken before bed.

Approx consumed 3 ltr of water.


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Extreme said:


> Why not just ask someone if you can work in with them? Or even just ask someone if they'll spot you on your heavy/failure sets, you'll find you can reach a degree of intensity you cannot reach alone.


Thanks for the advise, I will try to do this starting tomorrow which for me is leg day. I guess I worry that I'm not up there with the big boys, also if someone asked me to train on another named day I'd feel s**t if I couldn't make it. I don't like letting people down, but reality is I have two kids and I train when I get a baby sitter or when the good lady isn't working. Thanks again.


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Friday 24th May Leg day

Leg ext warm up 2 sets about 25 reps at 32kg

Squats warm up bar only 2 sets x 25

60kg x 10

90kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

120kg x 8

120kg x 4

120kg x 4

The gym was empty so no one to ask for a spot therefore i stopped at 120 and pushed out what i could. 120 is a pb for me so i was quite happy tbh.

Sinlge leg ext

12 x 18kg Left

10 x 18kg Right

12 x 25kg Left

10 x 25kg Right

12 x 32kg Left

10 x 32kg Right

My reason for doing single legs and also 2 reps more for my left leg is i seem to have less muscle on my left qaud. Any advise if i am going dow the correct route to build up my left side?

Calf raises (smiths machine)

12 x 80kg

12 x 120kg

12 x 120kg

25 x 120kg (failure on last set)


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Got sent away to work on 27th May where the rig had nothing excpet cardio equipment. Thus the reason for such a gap in my journal posts. Done some cardio plus press ups and dips (using my cabin bunk bed) just to keep active but nothing i want to post on here.


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Tuesday 18th June

Shoulders

Warm up using light db for some front and side lat raises also seated press using bar only

Smith machine press

70kg x 6

60kg x 8

50kg x 12

50kg x 11

Side lat raises

20kg x 8

17.5kg x 12

15kg x 14

15kg x 12

Reverse flyes

12kg x 8

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

12kg x 6

Front plate raises using 15kg and doing 3 sets in the 10-15 rep range.

I have started doing my heavier sets first on each routine. Trying to go heavy - still concentrating on good from and getting as many reps as possible. Instead of my usual building up to the heavy sets. I have a lot of weakness's but hopefully in time things will come together.


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Trained back last night.

Wide grip pull ups managed 8,6,4.

Wide grip Lat pull downs

Level 14 x 10 reps

Level 12 x 12 reps

Level 10 x 10 reps

Reverse grip pull downs

Level 16 x 12

Level 14 x 10

Level 12 x 10

Seated rows (narrow grip)

Level 16 x 10

Level 14 x 11

Level 12 x 12

One arm lat pull downs

Level 5 x 12

Level 5 x 10

Level 5 x 10

Deadlifts - Due to limited equipment offshore i'm doing my deads in a smith machine

Warm up lower back using bar and 15kg for 15 x 2

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Felt quite good after last nights work out, just wish i was at home with open weights where i could do my deads from the floor and not on a machine. Diet is going ok, although at work i'm limited for choice i have however taken packets of nuts offshore etc for mid afternoon snacks and i take boiled eggs & yogurts from the galley for morning snacks. Also have a tub of boditronics evo mass. I should have mentioned i'm one day into my 2nd week of bullets - well it is summer  These are not fakes and my reason for pointing this out is I have heard there are fakes doing the rounds. However i've been sitting on this tub for sometime - as i'm sure others are too  and i also use a reputable source.


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thursday 20th June

Chest

Started off warming up using the bar only approx 3 x 25 doing some wide and some narrow grip to warm up

Flat chest press (smiths)

60kg x 10

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

80kg x 6

85kg x 4 PB

Was feeling quite pumped and no other equipment was available so I just utilised the smiths & made up the above routine as I went along and by how i felt. It's not the biggest weights anyone has put up but it's progress for me and a PB.

Incline db

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg is the heaviest we have in this gym offshore.

Cable flyes

level 8 x 12

level 8 x 10

level 8 x 8

Not going to lie I was starting to feel the effects of my first work out, but I will learn from citiques if I did right or wrong in the way I started my work out?

Finished off with some tricep work

Dips using a bench and 2 step boxes x 20 fast reps ( repeated twice with 45 sec rest )

Rope pull downs level 14 x 8 ( slow and concentrated pace with elbows really tight to my ribs ) performed twice.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice one on the PB dude, great progress.


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Nice one on the PB dude, great progress.


Cheers Dorsey. Can't wait to get home and get back into my own gym with free weights. Really restricted in this gym offshore.


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Gym was a right off last night.

Stupidly got involved in a rowing challenge. Simply set the rowing machine at level 10 & go hell for leather for a distance of 500m. My time was 1.31mins felt proper f*****d after it. It was a challenge & Hey boys will be boys

Diet could not have been better yesterday tho. Good spreads on at lunch time and dinner was a special meal.

King prawn ****tail

Smoked salmon

Pate maison & toast

Prawns tempura

Chicken breast wrapped in bacon & stuffed with black pudding in a peppercorn sauce

Fillet steaks and a red wine sauce

Home made potatoe wedges.

I didnt eat all of the above but thats the starter and main choice. I opted for a bit of each starter followed by 2 fillet steaks and potato wedges with prawn tempura. STUFFED.


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Leg night last night.

Smiths squats bar only warm up 2 x 25

Light weight leg ext 2 x 20

Smiths squats

100kg x 10

100kg x 8

90kg x 8

Leg ext

Level 18 x 10

Level 18 x 8

Level 10 x 8

Smith machine calf raises, using a step box

110kg x 20

110kg x 20

110kg x 20

Done higher reps for calfs at a higher tempo with less rest. Reason for this is i feel my calfs are lacking compared to my quads. I had hoped to improve them this month but i staved my big toe and it's this last week that i have been able to do calf raises again. Wearing a kilt at my mates wedding on 13th July would've been good if i had improved my calfs 

I will possibly up load a picture when i get home for comments on my legs, and hopefully get some tips for improving them.

Back and biceps tonight.


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Been trying to mix my routine up a bit slighty to guage what works best for me. I have gone from 3 days on 1 day off to 2 on 1 off. Now in my 3rd week of training this way and will do it for another week.

The muscle groups have been like so

Day 1: Back & bi's - Deadlifts, b/bell rows, chest supported rows, lat pull downs. Ez-bar curls, rope pulley curls.

Day 2: Chest & tri's - Flat bench press, incline/or dicline db press, machine fly's, machine press. kick backs, dips.

Day 3: Rest

Day 4: Legs, poss some abs/core - squats, leg press, leg ext, lunges. reverse crunches, hanging leg raises.

Day 5: Shoulders & tri's - db shoulder press, bent over lat raises (side & front) smiths machine shoulder press.

Depending on how i have felt on a particular day i may have done super sets or some drop sets.


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Had a good training session last night felt in a zone for the first time since i can ever remember - It's amazing what a fall out with the misses can do to you lol.

Shoulders

Smiths shoulder press 3 x 14

cable pulley - side lats 3 x 10

Seated bent over lats (db) 3 x 12

db front lat raises 3 x 12

Db shruggs 3 x 14 really slow movement trying to keep the muscles contracted

Diet is going ok

6:30 Bowl of porrigde, Pro-6, 1 x relaod

9:00 pancakes with jam & 2 boiled eggs

11:45 depending what is on the menu it ranges from chicken, salmon, white fish. failing that i fall back onto tuna & baked potato with cottage cheese from the salad bar.

15:00 2 x yogurts & a cereal bar

18:00 Again its about the menu, but i try and have the selection which has the highest source or protien and also higher carbs as i suppose this is my post work out meal, which is either pasta, potatoes or steamed rice - sometimes fried rice. 1 x reload

19:00 work out duration is normally 60 mins, build & recover - shower

20:30 Pro-6


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Worked legs last night, it's a contradiction to my weekly training set up in my previous post a few days ago where my days are split and legs are done the day before shoulders, however due to equipment shortage, i did them the other way round this week.

Warmed up with squats using the bar and some light leg extensions 3 x 20(approx)

Squats: 3x 12 reps going up to 100kg

Db lunges: 1x10 alternate legs using 20kg db 1x10 using 15kg db

Leg ext: stayed light and worked through the motion really slow, trying to keep muscles under tension longer. Level 12: 3 x 14

Leg Curls same as above, slow motion and very light. Level 4: 3x12

Finsihed with a 10 min cycle just to loosen off the legs a bit, didn't even monitor the distance as i was only interested in a 10 minute time.


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Last night it was back

Some light lat pull downs to warm up 2 x 20

1x12 Level 10

1x14 Level 12

1x12 Level 12

Single arm lat pull downs

3 x 12 at Level 5 each arm.

Seated rows

3 x 12 Level 14

1 x 16 Level 14 (failure)

Db rows

25kg x12 for 3 (25kg is heaviest db on rig.

Finished off with some bicep work

EZ-bar Preacher curls 10kg each side x 10 for 3

Hammer curls 15kg each side x 10 for 3.

Maintaining good form throughout the work out.

Diet is as good as can be offshore. Getting plenty chicken and fish in the diet. mashed tatties or steamed rice seams to be the chefs flavour of the month right now.


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Did I bit of back and bicep work today.

Warmed up doing 2 x 8 wide grip pull ups.

Lat pull downs wide grip

3 x 10 going up the weight in 7kg stages starting at 45kg

Seated 1 arm machine rows

3 x 10 @ 39kg

Rack pulls

3 x 10 @ 130kg

T -bar rows

3 x 12 @ 70kg

Biceps

Ez-bar

3 x 10 @ 30kg

Straight bar on the dual pulley

2 x 10 @ 30kg

1 x 8 @ 36kg

Finished with some wide grip pull ups

6 (fail)

5 (fail)

Used my new Gasp lifting straps for the rack pulls. Also use them for dead lifting. Fantastic investment and wish I had purchase sooner. Good price from Extreme.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey bud, i gotta say ive never used wraps and have never found my grip limiting my lifts.

fair do`s when youre using ALOT of weight..

i find most peoples lower back loses its shape before the grip goes.


----------



## Argo (Sep 4, 2012)

I use straps for deads, but I tend to do deads at the end of my back workout, so my grip is usually on the way out by that point.


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

I sometimes found my grip was going around rep 9/10 so I invested in wraps. I do my deads early in my work out so I can hit them hard.

Some gyms at my work have old worn bars so therefore no matter how good anyone's grip is, unless you have hands like a silver back gorilla your likely to lose grip.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

then i must be the ectomorph with hands like a silver back lol 

perhaps smaller increments might allow your hands not to be the weak link in the chain..

ponder this what sticks out of your t shirt 

your forearms..

just a thought bud.. not expecting you to change your training on my say so, its just food for thought..

i do also disagree tho with something doug said about your body not knowing how many reps to get or if you have more int the tank do them..

whereas i agree you should do the reps rather than just stopping cos your after a set number BUT, imo if youre well rested you can predict with a high probability of success how many reps you can get.

put it another way, if one week i got 6`s for an exercise and another week i got an 8, i woudlnt be thinking superduper i got 2 more reps cos i was more up for it today..

i`d be thinking why arent i getting those extra reps every week..

then working out why i got those extra reps and then lifting like my life depended on it to keep getting those reps..

from what ive deduced the usual reason is youre better rested when you get the extra reps.. so my conclusion would be to take more rest or make sure life isnt stressing me so its leaving me weakened and interfering with me getting those extra reps.

as your weights go up if you want to continue adding weight to the bar, you will need more rest.. the human spirit will only allow a certain amount of hard work to be the answer..

ive added weight to the bar for 15 plus weeks PAST my last pb and every week ive guessed the exact amount of reps and been correct, altho the past 3 weeks ive dropped a rep or 2 a set, but thats expected, i just didnt know when it`d happen.

(btw on the bullets again and reps and being got back (yeah baby!)

sometimes the hardest work is mental from forcing yourself to take a day extra between workouts.

the gut reaction to an extra days rest is muscle atrophy from mst people.

BUT thats not the case as rest grows muscle.. innit lol..

anyhoo soz for banging on...


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

back on the bullets  you love those bad boys! but doesn't everyone that's tried them


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Was in training legs today.

Training started off with squats do a few variations with the bar alone front/back to warm up. Then I work my way up pyramid like and then reverse it.

3 x 10 @ 60, 80, 100

3 x 10 @ 100, 80, 60

Leg ext

1 x 10 @ 86

1 x 6 @ 92

1 x 6 @ 92

Leg curls (hammy's)

3 x 8 @ 32

Seated leg press & right after each set I altered my feet position and would do some calf work by putting my toes to the edge of the foot plate.

1 x 10 @ 86 then 10 for calfs

1 x 10 @ 100 then 15 for calfs

1 x 10 @ 100 then 20 - fail for calfs

Felt quite weak today, perhaps it's down to not much food and it being an early morning session. Breakfast was 2 slices of bacon and two boiled eggs on white bread sandwich, take aminos, bca, glutamine and 2 x krevo -x caps then before gym build and recover.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

bullets and some test base in phlogel matey..

it`ll be back to dbol and gel after this tub, its me last one


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> bullets and some test base in phlogel matey..
> 
> it`ll be back to dbol and gel after this tub, its me last one


I've got 14 caps - no good to me, don't know how I've managed to be left with that number.

I'm not taking anything, I've often toiled with pinning but as I am not home for a long periods of time there is zero point doing it. I have taken oral dbol which was good and i'd certainly do it again.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats why i`m having a play with gel


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

What sort of packaging does it come in? What Is your feedback on it?


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Box Squats

60 x 10

80 x 8

90 x 6

100 x 4 - tried to squeeze another 1 but failed on the box

60 x 10 (close stance)

60 x 15 (close stance)

Seated leg press

86 x 10 super set 30 calf raises

86 x 12 super set 30 calf raises

93 x 12 super set 30 calf raises

Leg ext - pausing at the top for 2

59 x 10 drop to 18 x 10 Left leg

66 x 10 drop to 18 x 10 Left leg

73 x 10


----------

